# Fishy christmas! New photo's



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Well The fish are celebrating Xmas too. I made stockings for them. 



































^The cories were too nervous. So I just took the picture their stocking I made for them. This is Tigers second Xmas BTW(My first cory)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cute, but I doubt they care. Buy them some live or frozen brine shrimp for x-mas dinner.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The question is, do they need to care? I think it is more of an extraneous gesture than something to actually please them. I think it's spiffy. I might even say slick. (I like old words! )


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

No, they don't need to care. If it makes you happy, ..


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

They were checking it out for a little bit... lol


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Cool, I might have to steal your idea :lol:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Stockings on the fish tank. I might have to steal that idea as we have a 55 in front of the fireplace on the hearth.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Yay! Another person who gives their pets holidays! Everybody does it for their dog or cat...
I give my turtle x-mas presents, same with the bettas. Also, everybody gets special treats on haloween and Turkey Day


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

^ Thats aweosme!! ^_^ My sister has stockings for her cats. 

@StripesAndFins: Hehe..


----------

